# RESOLVED: A little boy needs a new home - Burnaby, B.C.



## DarkRosa (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forums, a friend of mine told me to come here! Anyways, I'm trying to help find a new home for an approx 7 month old male dwarf x. He currently is owned by my boyfriends mothers roommate, who can no longer care for him. He looks Himalayan to me (Himalayan X. I do have a photo of him, just need to figure out how to upload it! He does come with his cage, and food. 
Thanks Everyone!
EDIT: I uploaded a photo, I hope the link works!! Sorry folks!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/gallery/15638/thumbs/15638_172306_200000000.jpg


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## DarkRosa (Sep 18, 2011)

There's the cute little guy! Thanks Watermelons!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 18, 2011)

ray: Very cute little guy--looks just like our old boy Mr. B. Good luck.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

Is this little guy neutered? 

Any idea of his personality? 

If he's not neutered, I may be able to help with a neuter and find him a home, definitely keep in touch! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## DarkRosa (Sep 18, 2011)

Unfortunately he is not neutered yet. The current owner lost her job and can no longer take care of him (I have helped by supplying some food and hay), and cannot afford a neuter at this time, or I could have helped her with that myself actually. He is friendly and gives kisses, also he is good with cats. He will come with everything he has, including a brand new 10lb bag of oxbow pellets and some dunlea hay (an alfalfa/timothy mix). 
No charge for him or anything, just a good home!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

I can get him neutered for the rescue rate (I think around $65), that will help with his rehoming. 

We can help with homechecks as well.



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 19, 2011)

What about Rabbit Haven? Can't they help with neutering this little guy? They may even be able to help with rehoming this guy also!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 19, 2011)

Just gonna pop an answer in here for DarkRosa since shes at work.

Unless a rescue was able to do the neuter for free, I know DarkRosa would be able to help the owner get the neuter done for much less then a rescue would be able to. However the owner currently cannot afford that.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2011)

The adopter would ultimately contribute to the neuter cost with an adoption fee. Offering that option should help find the best home.


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## DarkRosa (Sep 19, 2011)

I have talked to the current owner, and they want to avoid a rescue or shelter if possible, that's an absolute last resort for them. I have told them it may be easier for them to go that route, but they don't want to. 
I will look onto the neutering tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2011)

ray:


----------



## DarkRosa (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like everyone for all their help with this. The little guy got delivered to his new home last night, and she absolutely loves him!!
Again, thank you everyone for your help and support!!


----------



## Bugsy12 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah hey mate, 
if you pay for airfares illl take him


----------

